# Guess what's getting animated...



## Imperial Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

Digimon V Tamers!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

I love Digimon, but am not familiar with this series. Exciting, but how legit is this news?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 28, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I love Digimon, but am not familiar with this series. Exciting, but how legit is this news?


V Tamers was a manga made way back in 98'.

Well since this is obviously from V-Jump Magazine, So very legit.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Dope! I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Captain-Ravens (Dec 28, 2012)

I thougt they were all done with digimon tho?;;; idek


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2012)

For those that aren't familiar -like me- with the surprisingly huge Digi-Universe, the following bit from a certain free encyclopedia may prove helpful:



> _*Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01*_ (ãƒ‡ã‚¸ãƒ¢ãƒ³ã‚¢ãƒ‰ãƒ™ãƒ³ãƒãƒ£ãƒ¼Vãƒ†ã‚¤ãƒžãƒ¼01 _Dejimon AdobenchÄ V-TeimÄ 01_[SUP]?[/SUP]) was the first and longest-running Digimon manga, printed in the pages of V-Jump  magazine. Starting on November 21, 1998, it ran to fifty-eight chapters  and ended on August 21, 2003. This manga introduces the character of  Taichi - although he is not the same Taichi that features in the _Digimon Adventure_ TV series, both are quite similar in personality and nearly identical in appearance. _V-Tamer_ takes place in an alternate universe.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Digimon V Tamers!


*OH HELL YEAH!*
I don't think any other words are necessary to convey my enthusiasm.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 28, 2012)

...I thought V-Tamer was never animated because the manga-ka didn't want an anime made of his work. What changed?


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 31, 2012)

I've never played Digimon and I've never even heard of Tamers. I'll have to look into both.


----------

